# Dad's Nevada Hunt



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

It was nice to go home and take dad hunting for the last couple of weeks. Good visit as well as him getting a nice deer. Thought I would share some pictures with everyone.
.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a nice buck.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

NICE!
Havn't seen a big buck in a wheel barrow for 20 years..8)..


----------

